# Moses' Puppy Thread



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations! I look forward to following your journey.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations! Moses is adorable. Enjoy!

I tried turning your pics but was afraid of losing them! I know this happens when you take pictures holding your phone upright instead of horizontally. Also when this happens to me I preview the post and if the picture is sideways I edit the picture & resize it. That usually fixes it for me.


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

Welcome home Moses! He's beautiful and I look forward to keeping up with his adventures. I bet Noah and Moses will be best buddies before too long. Have fun.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

Seriously adorable puppy.... I will be following your journey and taking notes.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Congratulations!!! Moses is just adorable!!! I can't wait to hear more about him!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Welcome home Moses!! You are a cutie!!! And your big brother will love you lots in no time!!!!


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Congratulations! Can’t wait to continue reading about your adventures with Moses and Noah!


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

Welcome home! I hope you establish a great routine with your fluffy Moses and help Noah adjust as well. Please keep posting pictures! Moses is a cutie.


----------



## StephanieRN (May 25, 2018)

I am in LOVE! Will you share your breeder?


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!! He's adorable, you're going to have so much fun with him! :smile2:


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

StephanieRN said:


> I am in LOVE! Will you share your breeder?


Prism Goldens - she's a member here.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Precious, precious, precious!!

FWIW As soon as we got Sipsy home she made a full charge run at Ghillie (who was 8 at the time) and took a big, vicious bite on her side. Ghillie turned, made horrible "I'm going to eat you" sounds and chased her a few feet. Sipsy went running, screaming like a wounded bunny. At first thought I was sure at least one of them would be bleeding. But nope... 
Sipsy was also only 6 weeks when she was picked up and mom looked as though pups had been weaned long ago.
Two minutes later they were the best of friends and Sipsy had just had her 1st lesson on respecting her elders. From this point on the land shark was limited, play was acceptable and respectful. And I was thrilled the biting was minimal thanks to her big sister!
Because Sipsy was my 1st golden puppy I was taken back by the biting but grateful for this lesson. From all the post I've seen in the last couple of years, having another dog makes this part of golden puppy hood easier.
Enjoy, Moses is so adorable.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

LynnC said:


> Congratulations! Moses is adorable. Enjoy!
> 
> I tried turning your pics but was afraid of losing them! I know this happens when you take pictures holding your phone upright instead of horizontally. Also when this happens to me I preview the post and if the picture is sideways I edit the picture & resize it. That usually fixes it for me.


I couldn't figure out how to remove pictures without just backing out and re-doing the whole post.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

rabernet said:


> I couldn't figure out how to remove pictures without just backing out and re-doing the whole post.


You've got 4 hours from the time you make a post to go in and edit it. 

Do you have the pictures saved on your computer? If so go to where you have them stored, rotate them, save new copy. 

Select edit in your post, Go Advanced, scroll down to attachments, the window opens up, remove the original pics, upload the new ones, preview your post to be sure they are in current position, if they are, click submit Reply.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations rabernet, Moses is such a cutie. 

How are he and big brother Noah doing?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations on beautiful Moses, he's so very cute. I knew a golden Senior boy years ago with the same name and have always loved it since!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

puddles everywhere said:


> Precious, precious, precious!!
> 
> FWIW As soon as we got Sipsy home she made a full charge run at Ghillie (who was 8 at the time) and took a big, vicious bite on her side. Ghillie turned, made horrible "I'm going to eat you" sounds and chased her a few feet. Sipsy went running, screaming like a wounded bunny. At first thought I was sure at least one of them would be bleeding. But nope...
> Sipsy was also only 6 weeks when she was picked up and mom looked as though pups had been weaned long ago.
> ...


Robin shared Avidog's The Puppy Book with her puppy buyers, and one part stated this: 

Well‐socialized adult dogs with good temperaments may set limits with puppies with a growl, snarl or snap-correction; it is important that you do not stop him. These behaviors are normal and not only should be allowed, they should be encouraged. Let him growl a warning or two, or even put the pup on its back. It may sound terrible but if no biting takes place, your dog is only teaching the pup some well-needed manners. However, you should step in quickly if he grabs or bites the puppy.

So, I've told Karl we shouldn't scold Noah if he gives a correction, but rather respect that he's setting boundaries. That, coupled with this from Fenzi on Page 7 "Bringing a Puppy Home to Your Multi-Dog Household" is another reason we got an Xpen this time around too. 

https://fenzidogsportsacademy.com/images/fdsa/Growing-Up-FDSA-eBook.pdf


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> You've got 4 hours from the time you make a post to go in and edit it.
> 
> Do you have the pictures saved on your computer? If so go to where you have them stored, rotate them, save new copy.
> 
> Select edit in your post, Go Advanced, scroll down to attachments, the window opens up, remove the original pics, upload the new ones, preview your post to be sure they are in current position, if they are, click submit Reply.


The problem is - they are correctly oriented on my computer.


----------



## Golden State Mom (Sep 16, 2015)

Oh my, he’s SUCH a cutie! I’m looking forward to following your family. I’m very vaguely thinking about adding a second golden, and I’m eager to hear how everyone adjusts.

BTW, when I click on the photos, they come right ways up in the larger view. More reason to take a closer look, lol!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Congratulations rabernet, Moses is such a cutie.
> 
> How are he and big brother Noah doing?


Noah's not really sure about him yet. He wanted to play with him at the hotel, less so at home, but I'm thinking that might be more territorial, so we're letting Noah set his boundaries. He's careful not to step on him when Moses runs under him - you see him lifting his feet up higher to miss stepping on him. 

Moses is just a super happy puppy, and he doesn't seem phased by a thing, but he's being respectful when Noah gives him a warning growl or snap (usually when he comes bounding up to Noah's face without warning).

You should see me though on the floor - toy in one hand for Moses, toy in the other for Noah on either side of me. With a lot more attention to Noah to remind him how very much I love him and he's my best boy. Moses is just happy to pounce on the toy I am holding, while Noah likes the verbal resassurances.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

rabernet said:


> The problem is - they are correctly oriented on my computer.


Check the file size of the picture format, if it's too large according to the table that comes up that is below where you upload pics, you'll need to resize them in order for them to post in the correct position.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Pictures show cuteness, but videos show them more. Was just outside with both of them (it's been raining all day, so I have wet, muddy doggos). Noah is barking, because he wants me to throw the ball. 

It was really cute, because usually I'm sitting at the table, Noah brings the ball back to me, and Moses is under the table, and keeps stealing the ball once Noah drops it, and I have to steal it back. They all thought it was a grand game. 

This video isn't of that, it was too hard to capture with the table in the way. Aaannnnddd, next video I'll take in landscape, instead of portrait. 

Moses has a private swim lesson on Wednesday - so I'll be sure to capture video of that!


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

Gosh, what a couple of handsome dogs! Noah as the grown-up "man in charge" and Moses as the irresistible baby brother. Seeing him sure gives me a bad case of puppy fever. Congratulations, I hope your next two weeks go well and please keep posting photos as you can!


----------



## Cooper Golden (Jan 11, 2018)

Moses is the cutest. I love that video - so typically puppy - bounce around, hop hop hop, distracted by something, bounce, hop, distracted again  
All the best with Moses and Noah - Im sure they'll be best friends shortly!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

OMG! How is he this adorable?!?!?!?!?! I'm in love already. Thank you for sharing Mose and Noah with us. <3 <3 <3


----------



## IndigoJen (Apr 22, 2018)

Oh my gosh, Moses is SO cute!! I'm going crazy here waiting for our girl & I don't know if this helps or makes it worse.

Enjoy your time off - everyone should get puppy leave!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

WHAT a cutie Moses is!!!! Love the video!!!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Well, we can cross Noah pee'ing on the puppy off our bucket list! Noah marks over Moses pee. Today, Moses had a particularly long pee, and Noah decided it needed marking before he was done.....sigh.....

And of course, we can't forget that the BEST time to bring home a new puppy is during a tropical storm! 

Sweet, sweet puppy - who sleeps through the night - the first two nights home (hope I haven't jinxed myself). He has his first vet visit with our vet today, and he was so impressed with Moses' and his structure. 

This morning, he and Noah played tug with each other (guess who won, and who was dragged across the floor?). Noah is initiating play in the back yard, but he barks when he play bows, and Moses heads under the table. But then - he'll run up to Noah and jump at his face, and when Noah play bows and starts play barking in response - he heads back to the table. They're very cute!

Here are a couple pictures from today!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh he is just too cute for words. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

He's so cute!! I bet you're having a lot of fun with him.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> He's so cute!! I bet you're having a lot of fun with him.


We are - he's a good baby, with just the right amount of sass, tempered with respect. Noah is being a good big brother too.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

IndigoJen said:


> Oh my gosh, Moses is SO cute!! I'm going crazy here waiting for our girl & I don't know if this helps or makes it worse.
> 
> Enjoy your time off - everyone should get puppy leave!


When are you getting your girl?


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Week one down! And what a fun week. 

Compared to Noah as a puppy, this puppy has been a breeze - but exhausting still! He's snuck in two potty accidents on me, BOTH times after we've been outside with multiple wee's. And long wee's too. And right with me standing there! LOL Little stinker!

We went to my job yesterday to meet co-worker/socialize and see Daddy (my boyfriend works at the same company as me). Today we went to Bruster's for a VERY small puppy ice cream - as he's not had anything except his food since we've brought him home. 

He discovered bully sticks today - but doesn't make much of a dent in them, but boy does he love them. 

He and Noah are now playing bitey face with each other, with Moses usually under the coffee table or chair for "safety". They play tug with each other, and Noah has only pee'd on him once - LOL - I have to watch him, because he wants to pee over where Moses pee's, but Moses wasn't quite done yet one time. ...oh me! 

The cat has resigned herself to the fact that this puppy is staying. She'll still swat him if he gets too rambunctious with her. 

He sleeps ALL night since night one in his crate, and Noah is usually sleeping with his nose up to the door of the crate. Or if I put Moses in the crate for a mid day nap, I can find Noah on the bed watching over him. 

We're also playing short "it's yer choice" games with him (less than 5 minutes) one or two times a day. 

Week one home with the puppy is on the books!

Edit - Noah's concerned look in the picture is that he's worried Moses is going to get his bite of hot dog with his thyroid medicine. Moses is happily waiting for HIS dinner!


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

What a terrific week! I am happy to follow along; I appreciate the puppy cuteness you are sharing with us! Noah seems to be taking all this in stride. Enjoy week 2!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Noah doesn't look concerned... he's looking nobel! And look at that precious, happy face on Moses! It sounds like it's going well, I'm so glad!


----------



## kbooch32 (Apr 15, 2017)

Oh my, what a cutie!! Congrats on the addition. Noah is very handsome also.


----------



## Pytheis (Mar 17, 2016)

Moses looks so tiny next to Noah! How much does Noah weigh?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That's such a cute picture of them in the kitchen. I am glad the first week went so well.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Pytheis said:


> Moses looks so tiny next to Noah! How much does Noah weigh?


Noah weighs 74 lbs, and Moses weighs 12.


----------



## IndigoJen (Apr 22, 2018)

rabernet said:


> When are you getting your girl?


We're picking her up from SC (6 hours away) on June 23rd. Can't wait - meanwhile, I'm enjoying your posts & pics!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Today our baby boy is 10 weeks old, and earned the nickname Braveheart today. We have a pretty large back yard, and he's stayed pretty close to us. Today he found his independence and stalked some squirrels, stalked his brother, and otherwise just loved his back yard. 

Noah is starting to really enjoy having a baby brother, and plays nicely with him. Moses is giving as good as he gets!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It's so great seeing how well they are doing together, you must be having so much with these two boys.


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

What a great video and a perfect example of a good game of BITEY FACE!


----------



## Golden State Mom (Sep 16, 2015)

Oh, good boy, Noah! It looks like they are having so much fun together. I’m interested in knowing whether you find the land shark phase easier with an grown-up brother 
to chew on?


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Golden State Mom said:


> Oh, good boy, Noah! It looks like they are having so much fun together. I’m interested in knowing whether you find the land shark phase easier with an grown-up brother
> to chew on?


I do think that it helps, as well as having LOTS of good toys for chewing. He also got his first bully stick last weekend, and that helps when he's sleepy, but fighting sleep. I hold him in my lap and he gnaws on that until he falls asleep for a nap. 

I also use Robin's trick of saying NO! and hold his mouth shut gently and blow on his nose, and that does seem to work too. He's learned "No!" pretty quickly! He may think his name is Moses, No! hahaha!

But we also do a lot of Yes's too for good behavior. 

We also have to remember, we got Noah at 6 week old, so he didn't have those important 2 weeks with his litter to learn bite inhibition. 

We try to play one or two "It's Yer Choice" games daily, but have to limit how much, so we don't mess up his tummy. I found some great TINY treats at Petsmart, Nutro Mini Bites. We play the game and Noah drools (but he actually gets one treat for every one treat Moses gets too). 

The cutest thing is that our yard has a slight hill going from the patio to the flat part of the yard. Noah is a ball fiend. So we throw the ball for Noah, Moses runs to the top of the hill and lays down in a lion stalking position, waits for Noah to return with the ball and races down beside him to snatch up the ball as soon as Noah drops it. 

Noah is so patient waiting for him to drop it, and then me throw it again. But it's great for wearing out a puppy!


----------



## Cooper Golden (Jan 11, 2018)

Just wanted to let you know that I'm having a rough week at work and am watching your bitey face video on repeat to make me feel better. Thank you - keep them coming please - its the best kind of break  I love how Moses is smiling throughout - what a happy little pup pup


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Cooper Golden said:


> Just wanted to let you know that I'm having a rough week at work and am watching your bitey face video on repeat to make me feel better. Thank you - keep them coming please - its the best kind of break  I love how Moses is smiling throughout - what a happy little pup pup


I'm so sorry you're having a rough week! 

I'm glad the boys' video has made you feel better though. They are a fun pair!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Today we moved the "big boy" bed into Moses' xpen. It's been beside the bed, but Noah never uses it, so I guess it's technically a "hand me down"! :grin2:

In front of the bed is a snuffle mat that works that little nose and brain - sprinkle some treats or kibble in there, and let the nose take over. Wears out that busy brain. 

I keep forgetting to take pictures in landscape. I even turned this photo 90 degrees on my computer, and it still orients this way.....sigh.....


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Guess I was lucky, Sipsy was willing to work for kibble. We didn't need to up the anti until we got to jumps. He's so cute and love those happy faces! Noah seems to be embracing the big brother role nicely! Job well done mom


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

I hadn't heard of a snuffle mat -- thanks for that tip!
Moses is adorable. Thanks for sharing your time with us.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Rusty9294 said:


> I hadn't heard of a snuffle mat -- thanks for that tip!
> Moses is adorable. Thanks for sharing your time with us.


You're welcome! I bought it from Etsy. https://www.etsy.com/shop/FleecyPawsCrafts?ref=l2-shopheader-name

It's really great to distract a puppy to the fact that he's locked inside his xpen, and then he settles in more quickly.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

So - Moses had his first swim lesson today! The other dog in the pool is the owner's 10 month old wire haired border collie who she had participating to give Moses confidence. He did so good, even though he first stepped off the side of the ramp and went under - but Katy was there to grab him, and he was like "wow - what happened?" and shook it off and was bold and fearless. 

Love this puppy!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

What a cutie Moses is.... love watching him grow!!!!:x:x


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

These first two weeks have flown by and tomorrow we're back to reality (work). My parents came down to visit from Wed through today. They love their new grandpup - "Little Moe" as they have dubbed him. 

I've been calling him Moses, Mo-Mo, Stinkerdoodle (I emailed Robin today and said - tell the truth - he's not pure golden, he's part STINKER doodle, isn't he?). 

He is such a joy and has doubled the light and laughter in our house, and Noah is being such a good big brother to his little brother. I can't believe how much this little guy has grown in two weeks. 

My mother died laughing when he was in his Xpen and he lets out this huge howl (like howling at the moon). We were playing cards last night and he was in the Xpen - where he could see us playing, and every time he'd let out the howl, she'd start laughing. She finally caught it on video, I'll have to get it from her. 

They came down to meet him, and to be my "responsible adult" for my first colonoscopy (fun, fun). That afternoon, we had to take their car to the dealership to look for a "rattle" they heard driving down, and Moses went with us. Friday, we took him to Tractor Supply and Home Depot, and Karl and I took him to Tractor Supply today to get him a new bed for his Xpen. 

I caught a video of Noah and Moses playing today - enjoy! See how big he's gotten?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Oh his sister is quite the howler too! But she is not part stinkerdoodle. 
She's super sweet and smart and has yet to have a potty accident in house or crate. The day I thought I would be gone for about 5 hours to pack Maxie up for her move, I was gone 10 hours and while Gimme (yes, that's her name) sure had to pee, she had not done it in the crate. I was shocked. She may be the easiest puppy to train I have ever had!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Prism Goldens said:


> Oh his sister is quite the howler too! But she is not part stinkerdoodle.
> She's super sweet and smart and has yet to have a potty accident in house or crate. The day I thought I would be gone for about 5 hours to pack Maxie up for her move, I was gone 10 hours and while Gimme (yes, that's her name) sure had to pee, she had not done it in the crate. I was shocked. She may be the easiest puppy to train I have ever had!


Unfortunately - I can't make the same no potty accident claim with Moses - those "stinkerdoodle" boys who pee in bits. You think you get all the potties outside, three or four of them, come in to fix his next meal, and you look down and he's pee'ing again right beside you....sigh....

None in his crate though. And he doesn't really whine in his crate when he needs to go - you hear him shifting a lot in his crate, and know it's time to get up and run him out. 

For the most part, he sleeps through the night too! 

Robin - he's such a delightful boy! He doesn't stink (for the nickname - it's more that he's a little stinker - in a lovely way)!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

LOL A howler!?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's grown so much in the past two weeks it's unreal........

Really fun watching your boys wrestling together, they're so cute.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

puddles everywhere said:


> LOL A howler!?


It's the most heart breaking howl - and then it's an angry howl. LOL


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

In a calm moment, Noah watches over his little brother. At the end of the video - there's a small dip/hole in our yard that Moses loves to jump into - normally pounces into it. 

Noah also likes to play "you have a stick? I'm going to steal it so you'll come chase me!"


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

They look great together, you have a lovely big yard, Noah and Moses must absolutely love it!.


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

It's great to see the bond between Noah and Moses already. How subdued they both were in today's video! Thanks for sharing. Makes me smile.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Rusty9294 said:


> It's great to see the bond between Noah and Moses already. How subdued they both were in today's video! Thanks for sharing. Makes me smile.


Ha! Don't let them fool you! They'd had several vigorous play sessions by that time!


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

I just love to see the bond that can develop between two dogs and I'm so glad that Noah and Moses are settling in to what looks like a wonderful friendship. We were always a two dog family except for brief periods. I think our new puppy is destined to be an only child, but I'm going to miss watching the daily antics our dog buddies got up to.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Monday, I'll be 12 weeks old! Momma took a picture of me at the vet this morning, waiting for my vaccinations! I'm going to big brother Noah's nosework class this evening and hang out in my crate and watch. Momma says I'm such a good boy in my crate and that I need to get used to being in it, in other situations, because she has big things planned for me in the future! 

I'm 17.2 lbs today!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I feel the need for some new Moses pictures.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

cwag said:


> I feel the need for some new Moses pictures.


Agreed! I was JUST wondering how Mr. Moses and his big brother were doing!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi everyone! It's been awhile since I've updated our thread. Things are going great! We've not officially started any puppy classes, but we're working some Fenzi classes that we have in our library (Baby Genius is what we're focused on now). 

We've been very lucky that Moses isn't really a land shark, very little biting of US, but not sure how much of that is because Noah is such a good babysitter and takes the bulk of the teeth. I even commented to Karl, I wonder how many bruises we'd see if we shaved them down (no - we don't believe in shaving goldens). 

Noah loves to steal toys from Moses to make him chase him. Moses likes to chase and prance around, but then when Noah chases him, he comes flying back to us and safety. The video sort of shows that. 

Moses will be 15 weeks old tomorrow, weighed 26 lbs at his vet visit yesterday (OMG!!!!). Our vet is on the same page as me on so many parts of raising him, and is a huge proponent of the slow growth method, keeping them lean, etc and sent us with marching orders to cut back from 3 cups of food, to 2 1/2. So, his lunch meal will be cut back to 1/2 cup. 

He's such a HAPPY puppy, recovers well from corrections, and is such a respectful puppy. And Noah is really enjoying his role as big brother!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

They are so cute together. It makes me want to get Rukie a puppy.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awwwww, Moses is so cute...and so are you Noah.. good to see them!!!


----------



## GoldenIke (Jun 28, 2018)

Aw, they are so cute together. I loved seeing all of the pictures. I wish I still had Hunter here for Ike! Ike probably would have irritated the heck out of Hunter, though!  

Keep us updated through Moses' journey! I'll be interested to see how he develops and goes through his phases since Ike is only a few weeks behind.


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

Thanks for sharing! Moses is growing quickly. I loved seeing him urge Noah to play. Nice energy!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Where has the time gone? My puppy boy is growing up, and will be 16 weeks old on Monday! And officially 4 months old about a week from now. He still has all his puppy coat, no racing stripe yet, but I think he's ready for it, the way he's been racing around the back yard with his zooms! Noah loves to steal toys or sticks from Moses to get him to chase him. Moses is still a little scared of Noah's zoomies. Scared isn't the right word, more like "uh oh - I need to get out of his way NOW!" and "I'm chasing, I'm chasing...oh crap, YOU'RE chasing!!!"

It's also been a lot of fun watching the new puppies join the puppy forum and remembering Moses at those younger ages. It's fun watching Moses growing up and imagining the adult he's going to mature into. 

I've given up trying to get this photos to rotate correctly. And I don't always remember to hold my phone in landscape mode so that they'll load correctly - so my apologies!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fun reading your boys adventures together.
Moses is so cute, he's going to be a good looking big boy just as Noah is.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

rabernet said:


> Moses is still a little scared of Noah's zoomies. Scared isn't the right word, more like "uh oh - I need to get out of his way NOW!" and "I'm chasing, I'm chasing...oh crap, YOU'RE chasing!!!"


I'm with Noah, there is something almost scary about a wild, high speed zoomie. Moses is beautiful.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Thank you @LynnC for fixing the orientation on my pictures. Even when I rotate on my computer, I can't seem to get them oriented correctly. I just need to remember to hold my phone in landscape instead of portrait! LOL


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

rabernet said:


> Thank you @LynnC for fixing the orientation on my pictures. Even when I rotate on my computer, I can't seem to get them oriented correctly. I just need to remember to hold my phone in landscape instead of portrait! LOL


You’re welcome. When they’re showing up sideways you also might try editing the size of them on your computer. That’s what I did & they posted correctly. Remember to preview them in your post just to be sure. 

Your pups are adorable. I just loved having 2 dogs ?


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I missed your beautiful new addition!! Congratulations, Moses is beautiful! I think Sonny (our 9 year old corgi/golden mix) still looks at Seamus who is now 3 like, exactly WHY did I want a puppy?????????


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Wow - it's been awhile since I've posted an update, we're just having so much fun adoring this little boy - all of us - Noah included. Moses continues to get private swim lessons when Noah's dock diving trainer has an opening before Noah's dock diving class. Not only is Moses discovering how fun swimming is, and even "jumping" from the ramp is, he's also learning good crate manners as he watches the hour and a half class Noah is in, and the six dogs who walk by his crate, and he's such a good boy! 

Speaking of crates - we're on our what, 5th crate now? LOL Just got a 42 inch, which is way too big I'm sure, but that will be his bedtime crate, and we'll move the 36 inch into the living room tomorrow, as the 32 inch is getting a little short in height for him. That's where he's crated during the day and our next door neighbor puts him back up after each of his visits with the boys while we're at work. 

Have a picture from this week of Moses hanging out on the sofa and a couple videos of his last swim lesson where he was actually jumping off the ramp on his own. AND grabbing the toy on his own (the previous lesson, we had to do a quick grab of his muzzle and place it in his mouth - he didn't believe he wouldn't swallow a bunch of water if he opened his mouth). 

We are loving this sweet boy. He hasn't been land sharky like Noah was, he's respectful of Noah (except when he wants to play, and Noah is sleeping and he bites and pulls on his ear - but Noah is always happy to indulge him). 

Sorry for the quality of the video's, my trainer used her phone and took them, her videos are always blurry - I think she has an old iPhone.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Wow I can't believe how big Moses has gotten. It's great he's getting such an early start on his diving. I wish there was someone around me to do that with Rukie.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

We had somewhat of a breakthrough yesterday. More with the cat rather than Moses. She adores Noah, but HATES any other dog (but she also hated Noah when we first brought him home). 

I worked from home yesterday and this happened. 

BTW, Moses turned five months old on Aug 26th (Sun). 

He's now in the puppy phase that I love. Brand new puppies are adorable, but I've always loved this "pre-teen" age!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Where does the time go? I keep "marking" Moses age progression with Noah. At six months old, this is what Noah looked like. At seven months old, Noah took his first swim lesson which started him dock diving (Moses has him beat).

Moses is 5 1/2 months old now. And honestly, as adorable as they are as wee puppies, this is the puppy stage that I enjoy most. They're gaining a little more "freedom" in the house. Still supervised, but I don't have to follow him around and a quick "Moses!" brings him bounding back..."Yes? You called me????!!!" And Noah helps a lot with "baby sitting". We can step out of the house to speak to a neighbor for 10 minutes and not have to crate him. Rooms are still closed off, so he only has access to the open concept kitchen/living room/dining room area. Most times we step back into the house, and both of them are laying on the cool tile by the door waiting for us to come back in. 

Moses is no where near ready for full time free access, we still crate at night and when we are at work (our next door neighbor drops in for 1/2 hour a couple times a day and takes them to the back yard and plays with them). 

He's just the happiest little monster puppy ever. Nothing seems to phase him. He will startle at new things he's never seen before, but is brave and will come up and sniff if I go up to it and "pet" it. Then he's like "oh, ok - whatevs...."

I admired Robin (Prism) for years here, and secretly wished I'd be able to add a puppy from her one day, and there's not a single day that I regret that decision with this boy. 

I was eating lunch Saturday and realized what a great photo opportunity this would be. If you compare to earlier pictures of Moses sitting next to Noah when we first brought him home and now, you can see how much he's grown. He'll be six months old on Sept 26th. Here is Noah teaching Moses the fine art of begging and giving mom the "I will certainly just wither up and die if you don't share just one bite with me" look.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Noah must be a great teacher because Moses has the look down.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

cwag said:


> Noah must be a great teacher because Moses has the look down.


These two are thick as thieves!


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

What a sweet picture! I hope you shared some lunch with those starving puppies. They clearly look like they aren't well fed


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That is a great picture, they are so cute...partners in crime, huh?


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Piper_the_goldenpuppy said:


> What a sweet picture! I hope you shared some lunch with those starving puppies. They clearly look like they aren't well fed


Of COURSE they have me well trained and got a bite! Heck, I even pick up a plain hamburger at McDonald's for them when I grab lunch for Karl. LOL


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Where did my puppy go? He turned 6 months old on September 26th and is still just the happiest boy. We took a trip down to Columbus, GA a couple weekends ago and it was interesting how much he depends on Noah as a "security" blanket. He was very nervous about the cars that were driving on the main street next to the hotel and wouldn't really settle unless his brother was near him. But he did great in the hotel (we brought his crate of course), and was happy as could be. In my next post I'll share a couple videos, where he has progressed from swimming to his very first time jumping off the dock (a full two to three months earlier than Noah did when he started dock diving). 

One of the pictures here was on the drive back from Columbus, and the others are in the back yard. The picture where Noah is blurry is more to show actual size difference between the two, because in the other pictures, Moses looks to be as big if not bigger than Noah.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I don't know if this will work, because the trainer sent me the videos via FB Messenger, but my phone won't let me download in order to upload to Youtube. 

No points for gracefulness! LOL

https://www.facebook.com/rabernet/videos/10212544687909242/

https://www.facebook.com/rabernet/videos/10212544695629435/

https://www.facebook.com/rabernet/videos/10212544698749513/

https://www.facebook.com/rabernet/videos/10212544707589734/ (still in life jacket for first two or three jumps in this one)


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Great videos!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The videos are great, what fun for your boys.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

It's so unfortunate that these two don't want to be near each other or spend any time together. :laugh:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're so cute....... great to see how bonded they are.


----------

